# Wanna Record With OBS, But Have A Slow Computer? This Might Help



## MysticNightVA (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok, so I've been trying to record gameplay from my computer and my gaming consoles for years, but couldn't get the video to be a good quality.  I finally found this OBS program a couple of months ago and realized that even though it was better than most of my other gameplay recording devices, it still would not record a good enough quality video.  Even after watching all the tutorial videos and getting explanations from online friends, I was still not able to get much from this device.  Then I discovered that the computer I was using was too outdated to record gameplay off from and that I needed to get a new computer.  I was devastated as I was not working which meant that I didn't have the funds to buy a computer, nor newer, updated equipment to help offset the older computer.  But I was determined to somehow make this work.  So I did some experimenting of my own to see what I could do and I started finding ways to make the videos watchable.  Not exactly at the highest possible settings, but just enough so that it wasn't a terrible recording.  So if anyone is in the same situation as I am and find that you really want to make this program work on a slow and outdated computer, then I may have the solution for the settings, which I have placed in my YouTube video about making OBS work on a slow computer.  Keep in mind that the video may not be for everyone's computer problems, but it is a great video to start off with.

https://youtu.be/4TXptxAjlcQ

Click the Link Above to See


----------



## Harold (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm sorry but recommending MP4 as a recording format is an automatic fail as far as I'm concerned. And with even that wrong (in spite of the big warnings in the page) who knows what else they have wrong?


----------



## MysticNightVA (Jan 23, 2018)

Harold said:


> I'm sorry but recommending MP4 as a recording format is an automatic fail as far as I'm concerned. And with even that wrong (in spite of the big warnings in the page) who knows what else they have wrong?


Oh I know that MP4 isn't exactly the best way to go for most people, but it is an idea to at least start off with for those like me where the files weren't rendering out in any other format except for mp4. There are defiantly other possibilities to choose from, but for a person with a slower computer than most people, mp4 seems to work the best.


----------



## Harold (Jan 23, 2018)

It's not only "not exactly the best way to go for most people", it's actually an EXTREMELY TERRIBLE format to save directly to in 100% of situations. 



> Record to FLV or MKV. If you record to MP4 and the recording is interrupted, the file will be corrupted and *unrecoverable*. If you require MP4 files for some other purpose like editing, remux them afterwards by selecting *File > Remux Recordings* in the main OBS Studio window.



Use VLC as your media player instead of any default included in your operating system.


----------



## MysticNightVA (Jan 23, 2018)

Harold said:


> It's not only "not exactly the best way to go for most people", it's actually an EXTREMELY TERRIBLE format to save directly to in 100% of situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Use VLC as your media player instead of any default included in your operating system.


Oh that's great!  I'm not saying that you are not wrong in this topic though, but for me, it's the only option that doesn't give me an error message when I try to record.  I'd prefer mkv for a recording format, but what else can I do when it comes to recording in a format.


----------



## Harold (Jan 23, 2018)

Remux the recordings if your editors need it.
Youtube doesn't need remuxing if you're uploading straight.


----------

